# Your case size



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

This poll is for your main rig only. Only applies for ATX form factor.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 3, 2009)

I went back to mid from full. Used to have a load of hardware to fit in the case. Now that I swapped to SSD's I removed the 5,25" rack from a mid tower and going to screw the SSD's to the bottom. That way there is more than enough space for a full size videocard and two big coolers.

How will you fit an ATX board in a micro case though?


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2009)

I sort of wish I had a mid tower. It's a pain lugging this full tower around esp since I don't have a lot of hardware to cram in it. Maybe I can peddle a ghetto looking mid tower off my uncle... heh


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

Where's the option for no case/tech station?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 3, 2009)

MATX, nice n snug


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I went back to mid from full. Used to have a load of hardware to fit in the case. Now that I swapped to SSD's I removed the 5,25" rack from a mid tower and going to screw the SSD's to the bottom. That way there is more than enough space for a full size videocard and two big coolers.
> 
> How will you fit an ATX board in a micro case though?



i beleive he meants the ATX variants including matx, as opposed to ITX and BTX.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 3, 2009)

Full tower. Project I'm at will be uber-full tower


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 3, 2009)

Soprano Dx

It's annoyingly small and very frustrating to work in


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 3, 2009)

mid, no space for a full in my desk thingy


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 3, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Where's the option for no case/tech station?



+1  -  my Skeleton does´nt fit in here


----------



## DaveK (Jul 3, 2009)

Mid tower for me.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 3, 2009)

NZXT Tempest FTW. Although the plastic on the case really fucks me off. As soon as I get my WC kit I'm painting the inside of ma case


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

mid-tower is the smex


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2009)

Thermaltake kandalf full tower here - i need room for mah water!

(although it is a real pain to carry it anywhere as it's as heavy as the moon)


----------



## MRCL (Jul 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> Thermaltake kandalf full tower here - i need room for mah water!
> 
> (although it is a real pain to carry it anywhere as it's as heavy as the moon)



Try lifting a fully featured Cosmos S with water cooling... its damn heavy. Good thing it has those handles.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 3, 2009)

middle but its smaller imo


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jul 3, 2009)

Mid-tower for me.  I don't water cool, so Full is just too big for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Try lifting a fully featured Cosmos S with water cooling... its damn heavy. Good thing it has those handles.



Lol, my bro stopped doing lan games with me after I put water in my cosmos case. he said it was to heavy to lug around...  

Full for me even after the swap today.


----------



## Binge (Jul 3, 2009)

Voted full for tech station since it can accomidate even E-ATX


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 3, 2009)

Massive case - won't have it any other way . . .

sucks, though, sometimes PSU cables aren't long enough . . . then ya gotta break out the soldering gun and heat shrink


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Full for me but contemplating switching to my mid for the time being so I can do a few mods to my full.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2009)

DUH,voted mid but my TJ09 is in fact a full.


----------



## enaher (Jul 15, 2009)

Mini, Cooler Master Elite 360, nice little case.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2009)

Full for me, HAF932, great case but I may replace it with a 922 in the future as I don't need a full tower, but it made life easier with my GTX260 (now with aftermarket cooling) and 3 WD6400AAKS drives in comparison to my old Antec 900 mid tower.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2009)

lian li - mid tower but wider and taller...  No need for a big case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

Mid for me. but ATM my case is a desk lol my case still is waiting for the other coat(s) or paint
everything fits nice in my Antec 300 i won't use a full i hate them there way too big


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mid tower modded(by sneekypeet) Sigma Atlantis


----------



## largon (Jul 16, 2009)

Midi tower all the way. 
I dont see any point in full ATX - except for internally mounting a 3×120 radiator. But my PA120.3 can just as well sit freely outside the case, so, my Lian Li PC-A16B (TPU review) will suit my casing needs for years and years and years to come.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 16, 2009)

largon said:


> Midi tower all the way.
> I dont see any point in full ATX - except for internally mounting a 3×120 radiator. But my PA120.3 can just as well sit freely outside the case, so, my Lian Li PC-A16B will suit my casing needs for years and years and years to come.



I agree.


----------



## theorw (Jul 16, 2009)

Full tower all the way!
I would only consider MIDI if it was for the HAF 922!


----------



## largon (Jul 16, 2009)

HAF 922? 
Ick. 

Each to his own I guess. I can't stand those silly led lights, windows and toy-like appearances.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 16, 2009)

Coolermaster stacker 832 for me


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 16, 2009)

no-name mid here


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 16, 2009)

i choose full tower, because as a main rig you want somwething thats easy to work with... its probably not going anywhere as its not your lan rig... and you never have to worry about buying something as an upgrade that wont fit 

its also easier to hide the mass of wires in a full without serious cable management so cooling is always easy


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 16, 2009)

mid haf 922. but it seams a full. it is huge inside; lot of space to work and excelet airflow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2009)

Largon,i switched from a massive lian li pc201b to a silverstone tj09,which is slightly smaller.I have my PA120.3 on the top.The lian li was just a bit too large really.


----------

